# Noob here and sayin' hi ...



## 87ZXPilot (Jan 20, 2011)

I just bought my first Zcar a 1987 Nissan 300ZX 5-speed with t-tops and I found you guys here so I just thought I would drop in and introduce us :newbie:

And naturally I have a question ... the engine sorta sputters during idle ... what could be the possible causes 

I've bought new plugs and plug wires thinking that may be it but what other things could cause it ... injectors ?

Also ... where are good places to search for parts new or used ?

What are GOOD up-grades for this model performance and looks wise and where can they be found for a good price ?

Thanks guys for havin' me aboard and if I can figure out how to post a pic on here of my " NEW " car I'll do so


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Do a tune up. Start there. Then work on the rest.


----------



## 87ZXPilot (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply ... 

Thats my plan then ... she only sputters when she's at idle not when in full motion 

I bought a K&N cold air in-take last night AND I'm still open for ideas about up-grades


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

Idle Air Control Valve, test it and replace it if necessary.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

I would make sure to clean the IACV before trying to find a replacement.

Vacuum lines are a good place to start when dealing with rough idles.

My car cannot be driven until in reaches operating temp. Bogs down, won't go over 2000 rpms, or 15mph or so. I found when I unplug the CHTS that I just replaced with new, this problem completely goes away.

I've completely given up trying to figure out what is causing this, after 3 years of forum surfing and talking to mechanics. Nobody has successfully fixed this problem nor does anyone have a clue. Nissan actually gave up trying to provide a solution to this as well.


----------

